# Suggest to me some songs to learn please.



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So, it has donned on me that I need some outside help with this. I know it sounds really stupid because I have the whole of the internet at my disposal and can literally learn whatever I want. The big BUT in all this is that it feels like it is simply too much. I get so easily distracted and lose focus and well, here we are 38 years old never played a song. Not quite the same ring. 

I feel I am hitting that "getting bored" stage of guitar playing, I need something to keep it interesting.

What are some exceptionally fun and engaging pieces you like to play. Name 'em for me. I am not concerned with artist or genre or the like, just something that a guy can pull into and play.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


>


Yup!

I am short on KFC, but that sounds like a good one.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Free bird!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It would help if we had an idea what you’re into. It’s a lot easier to deal with the general frustrations of new material if you really like the song.

I won’t post specific suggestions yet but here this is what I do to find new material.

I listen to the radio or watch movies and if something comes up I send myself a text to add it to my list later…because I’ll forget. Then I’ll add it to my YouTube list, which has multiple folders depending on what band the list is for, or if it’s songs I intend to sing, or if it’s just a general list of things I’d like to get around to. Some may be beyond my talents now, but sometimes I’ll come across something I put aside two years ago because I couldn’t get it right and I just have it easy shmeasy. If something comes on that I’ve never heard before but I want to learn, I listen for the chorus and search the lyric and find the song and add it.

As I go through my lists and listen/learn songs off YouTube, I also spend time looking at the suggestions list. Many times I’ll find additional material, particularly cool songs I know from 20 years ago but kinda forgot about. Add them to the list.

Think outside the box. There are lots of cool little strange songs in movies. Example, The Clap from Get Him To The Greek or Daddy Wasn’t There from one of the Austin Powers movies. Sissy Strut I heard for the first time in Jackie Brown right before good ole Beaumont gets whacked. Killer riff. Never would have know about it except for the movie. Theme songs from shows can be cool too, like Good Ole Boys from Dukes off Hazard. 

Sometimes I explore a band. Dig through tons of their material and find some stuff to work on. The Beatles is one of the ones I’m working on now. I’ve avoided them for a long time because they often use a lot of altered chords and time signatures. The Stones, Clapton, Tom Petty are all bands that I previously went down the rabbit hole with. 

Take opportunities to play with other people in a casual setting and learn what t they’re playing. Events like Riff Wrath of other GC get together a are great for this. Open mic’s and public jams can be more stressful.

Mostly. Play what turns you on regardless of whether it gets people dancing, or it’s a bar standard or off the beaten path or deep tracks. As soon as I see an ad for a band and they want to play “what gets the ladies on the dance floor”, I’ll pass. Why create a box for yourself?

If there’s a particular technique or chord shape you’re working on, find a few songs that use that and learn them. It’s far easier to learn working a context.

Don’t just learn the boys of a song you like. There’s nothing more frustrating than going to a jam and someone starts a song and then says…that’s all I know, I never learned the chorus.

I would be happy to throw out some suggestions once I get an idea what turns your crank. It’s not about the destination. It’s all about the journey.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Proud Mary.
Easy to play. Chicks love it. It gets them on the dance floor trying their best to pull off a Tina.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Coffee and Cigarettes by Lagwagon

Not too tricky, good tempo and fun to play with a nice solo section to learn


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

laristotle said:


> Proud Mary.
> Easy to play. Chicks love it. It gets them on the dance floor trying their best to pull off a Tina.


Oh. All this time and I never knew you were “one of those”. 🤙


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Another last time - Dirty Honey
Don’t back down - Mammoth WVH
Patient #9 - Ozzy 
psycho - Muse

Fun tunes to play


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> It would help if we had an idea what you’re into. It’s a lot easier to deal with the general frustrations of new material if you really like the song.
> 
> I won’t post specific suggestions yet but here this is what I do to find new material.
> 
> ...


Honestly, the problem is I don't know. I know more music than I can shake a stick at... but I only know the music. I have been jamming with myself for too long now. I know a grand total of 0 songs. All songs interest me, unless they require the use of the 4th position of a Strat  

Seriously though, it is a great endevour to just get "friends" to shout out some songs that are fun to play, that way they are literally curated by my peers who just so happen to be be a bunch of gear loving guitar players. I can only assume you lot know what is fun to play!

I am very happy with the growing list at the moment. I have never heard any bucket head and already that is fun as hell to learn.

I am not sure it does, but in case, this is not meant to be sarcastic. I honestly just get overwhelmed thinking what I want to play, then I find out it isn't that fun to pick.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Beat It


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Beat It


That's what I have been doing with my spare time.... I was looking for something new


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mark Brown said:


> That's what I have been doing with my spare time.... I was looking for something new


Edging is another good one.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Everything you need to know about accompanying a singer that knows how to sing, and tell the story:


----------



## AlexOT (10 mo ago)

Branch out, try working through a songbook or method in a style you never play. Dabble in jazz, get some slides, buy or build a weird pedal. You need to relight the fire every couple of years! I made a campfire shortlist of songs that I can mindlessly work on, gets me out of any rut, struggling through standards, failing at Iron Maiden songs..


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If the goal is to eventually get out and play with people…you absolutely should, you’re learning curve will skyrocket, plus playing with others imperfections helps you to be a little more flexible and able to adapt on the fly, also it’s a whole different beast, there’s almost an intimate connection between guys in a band…then a good place to star is jam standards. (Talk about run on sentences).

Rocky Mountain Way, Ziggy Stardust, Cocaine (barf), Mustang Sally (barf and shit my pants at the same time), Jumpin’ Jack Flash, etc.

Here’s are a few songs I’m excited about working on right now (mostly ones I’m working on singing too because that’s where I’m at right now).

Raspberry Beret (Prince but I saw a cool Warren Zevon cover…on YouTube).

Sweet Child O’ Mine (the Sheryl Crow version because I can sing it and I just got an acoustic and this version just seems more…cheerful).

She Hates Me (love the dynamics and the building rage in the song)

Turn The Page (my first song I had any success with singing and playing).

Someone Who’s Cool (the chorus is killer in a be-boppy sorta wayA fe bucket list songs that to learn so bad but just can’t get right. Still on the list.

Grease (the intro and end credits song, amazing guitar by Frampton and mixing work, listen with headphones.

Somebody’s Baby (great lyrics).

Passage To Bangkok

Short Skirt Long Jacket (the verse riff ties my hand in knots).

Some songs I cringed at learning for different bands I was playing with but was surprised how much fun they were to jam.

Bang a Gong
Heroes
Whipping Post
Into The Mystic

Im sure more will come to mind. I


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Also, always mix songs that you’re successful with and ones you struggle with. It’s nice when you’re working on something and get frustrated, play something else you can make sound good, fell less frustrated, go back to what you were working on.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> Here’s are a few songs I’m excited about working on right now (mostly ones I’m working on singing too because that’s where I’m at right now).
> 
> Raspberry Beret (Prince but I saw a cool Warren Zevon cover…on YouTube).


Gold star for the Zevon mention!


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

That’s one I’ve been working on for a while now:


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Or that one:


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Main advantage, they are stand alone. So you don’t need a backing track, band… to make it sound like a real song. That’s why I enjoy playing them a lot


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

AlexOT said:


> Branch out, try working through a songbook or method in a style you never play. Dabble in jazz, get some slides, buy or build a weird pedal. You need to relight the fire every couple of years! I made a campfire shortlist of songs that I can mindlessly work on, gets me out of any rut, struggling through standards, failing at Iron Maiden songs..


I don't know if I adequately described the problem I face. I could endlessly play what I play, which is just a bunch of nonsense... for hours on end. I did it last night, for about 6 hours. Just playing.

I thoroughly enjoy this. I do however feel like it plateaus after a spell as constantly innovating things to play without a "base" of sorts can be difficult, or at the least a lot harder since the 20 years or so I haven't smoked weed. 

All things being equal, I am satisfied to set a delay at some 440ms and just hit two notes for hours because I love the sound, but it doesn't really help a guy grow 



JBFairthorne said:


> If the goal is to eventually get out and play with people…you absolutely should


I miss those people in my life. Everyone just jammed. We never had a damn clue what we were about to play but just pick a key and run. I need those people again.

It isn't like I can waltz into the local pub jam night and say "hey, anyone wanna make fools of themselves in the key of Bb Minor with me while we punch something out"  

So this is probably a good place to start!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Get a guitar friend and learn a song a week(or 2 weeks), must be something you don’t already know. Then share the songs with one another . I did this once, I did a video each week containing a new song and sent it to my guitar bud.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Vally said:


> Get a guitar friend and learn a song a week(or 2 weeks), must be something you don’t already know. Then share the songs with one another . I did this once, I did a video each week containing a new song and sent it to my guitar bud.


That is a fantastic idea. It puts a little bit of drive into it, which in turn should cause some focus, which lets be honest I SQUIRRELE


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe you could try to organize a get together of GC people in your area. Honestly, the musicians I’ve played with from here have consistently been some of the least stressful, just have some fun people I’ve ever had the privilege to play with, all skill levels.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I have fun with this one, especially trying to catch that tone.





This is also very fun to play, it's my P90 go to tune. All of Live at Leads actually.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BGood said:


> I have fun with this one, especially trying to catch that tone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always think I don't like ZZTop, then every time I hear any the foot starts going and the head starts noddin'. What isn't to like there?
... unless I ever have to hear Sharp Dressed Man ever again.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

I gather from your avatar list that you're an electric guy and I'm a fingerstyle acoustic guy so I doubt anything I suggest wouldn't work for you. But you've got lots of suggestions so far.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jazzereh said:


> I gather from your avatar list that you're an electric guy and I'm a fingerstyle acoustic guy so I doubt anything I suggest wouldn't work for you. But you've got lots of suggestions so far.


Fixed it!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Oooh maybe learn AIC junkhead. Incredibly simple song but so much fun to play along to. Once you lock into the groove and trance away.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A fellow lefty?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Get this if you can find a copy. Work on your sight reading.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you sing? I find that a lot of tunes get pretty stale pretty quickly with no one carrying the melody.

What about instrumentals? Walk, Don't Run and Wipeout can stand on their own with just one guitar but are also fun to play in an ensemble.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> Gold star for the Zevon mention!


Lawyers, Guns and Money is a recent addition to my play/sing list.

…How was I to know, ow, ow, ow…
…she was with the Russians too?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Inguess it comes down to do you want to learn a bunch of slow and easy boomer tunes or rip shit up learning this


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

zztomato said:


>


Off topic... what's up with this LesPaul?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)




----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Learn an instrumental (or a few) -- start with this timeless classic:





True confession -- this was the first song I learned waaaaay back when!! Nevertheless, I still run thru it by myself as a warm-up exercise and sometimes with the band... Kinda weird in an alt country band set list but it does go over well with an audience, as well as this one:




and this too:





IMHO, instros hone your pickin' & timing skills, guaranteed!!

PS As others have noted, you'll progress by leaps & bounds in your repertoire if you can play out with others.


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

anything by John Mayall and the bluesbreakers. Especially the Clapton and Green era. Great tunes and also will help with some blues techniques.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

It's good to have a song or two in your repertoire for an impromptu singalong (but not strum-along). When I played in a band, the singer would sometimes ask for one as a vocal warmup before going on-stage.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Learn this one. It'll keep you busy for a while.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Ever thought of composing? Or maybe take a song you like and try to revamp it, so that the riff is similar, but different... different words, solo, etc. Or take a song you know and put it into a different genre (The Carpenters meet Doom Metal). Stuff like that. I find the above more interesting than simply learning a song, and it increases your arrangement and composition skills.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

tomee2 said:


> Off topic... what's up with this LesPaul?
> View attachment 442765


Here's an article about his guitars. https://www.qguitars.nl/uploads/wysiwyg/GuitarBassMagazine_JanAkkerman.pdf
I believe it is a modified Les Paul "Personal". Originally equipped with low impedance pickups.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-453487393-638909333%2Fthe-sky-the-deep-09aug22-no-master

LOL. Just kidding Mark. Go with Proud Mary.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> Off topic... what's up with this LesPaul?
> View attachment 442765


https://www.qguitars.nl/uploads/wysiwyg/GuitarBassMagazine_JanAkkerman.pdf

Edit: Just saw that *zztomato *posted this same link while I was out looking.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

jazzereh said:


> I gather from your avatar list that you're an electric guy and I'm a fingerstyle acoustic guy so I doubt anything I suggest would work for you. But you've got lots of suggestions so far.
> Fixed it


Well, OK then, here's a brief list from my repertoire with a couple of instrumentals at the end. Good luck learning new stuff and lots has already been suggested...

Sweet Baby James James Taylor
Jazz Man Blues Ed Holstein
Rennaissance David Bradstreet
Beresford Street David Bradstreet
Breathe  Alexi Murdoch
Hello In There John Prine
More Often than Not David Wiffen
Not a Drop of Rain Robert E Keen
The Boxer Paul Simon
City of New Orleans Steve Goodman
Mr. Bojangles JJ Walker
Both Sides Now Joni Mitchell
The Circle Game Joni
Urge For Going Joni
Early Morning Rain Gordon Lightfoot
Saturday Clothes Lightfoot
Did She Mention my Name Lightfoot
Walls Lightfoot
Spanish Pipedream John Prine
Summer’s End Prine
Halley Came to Jackson Mary Chapin Carpenter
Foxglove Bruce Cockburn
Sunwheel Dance Cockburn
Those Who Wait Tommy Emmanuel
This Masquerade Leon Russell


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

Funk 49:






Also, some disco... get the rhythm working for you. Le Chic - Good TImes is a hell of a workout, but it's cool.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

KapnKrunch said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-453487393-638909333%2Fthe-sky-the-deep-09aug22-no-master
> 
> LOL. Just kidding Mark. Go with Proud Mary.


You sir have deposited the largest smile on my face in at least a week =)


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

If there is a jazz guitarist on the same level as Lenny Breau, it would have to be Joe Pass:


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I spent a bunch of time this summer learning Budgie songs. Lots of killer riffs to play through in their stuff.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

MetalTele79 said:


> I spent a bunch of time this summer learning Budgie songs. Lots of killer riffs to play through in their stuff.


Budgie are fluckin brilliant.
Like most fat balding middle aged guys my age..... I first heard of them through Garage Inc. but I got pretty deep.

I'm working on the Bucket head song right now. Being first on the list and all. It isnt too bad.... until later. I dont think I'm that good lol


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mark, you just pointed out a band you love ("freaking brilliant" resonates love, as far as I'm concerned).

Budgie.

So pick a song from them, one that you can sing, and learn it. If you learn it, a typical conversation with a guitar buddy might go:

Mark: "Jeez, Budgie is(are?) awesome "
Friend: "I know eh? love their stuff"
Mark: "I know how to play that song."
Friend: "no way?!!"
Mark : "yaohn-haohn..."
Friend: "show me, dude!"
Mark: "ok, so..."(plays song like he freaking wrote it)

cool, right?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2N1305 said:


> Mark, you just pointed out a band you love ("freaking brilliant" resonates love, as far as I'm concerned).
> 
> Budgie.
> 
> ...


You make a fine point.

If I am going to be completely honest, this whole exercise was really to just try and motivate my sorry ass into learning some damn songs. It isn't really like I don't know any I would think would be fun to play. I might be ridiculous, but even I have limits. I thought perhaps if I was to pester other people for suggestions, then perhaps having wasted some of their valuable time it might, just might, motivate me. I expect to be disappointed. If there is one thing in life I completely lack, it is drive.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Never know when "O Canada" might come in handy.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe you should be writing material then.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> Maybe you should be writing material then.


I can't do that either, I lose interest. 

I write some (In my opinion) amazing riffs, lines, bars, phrases, you got the idea 3 examples ago.. and then, you guessed it, lose interest. 

I think at some point eventually I have to accept I am not a musician. I am just a lazy bastard who loves to play. 

Or I need to get a good line of some top shelf pharmaceuticals 


Doug Gifford said:


> Never know when "O Canada" might come in handy.


I think I might rather learn "O Gananoque"


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

1. Smashing Pumpkins - 1979. Fun to play, equally cool on acoustic or electric and can be played in E Standard or Eb Standard.

2. Pearl Jam - Corduroy. Cool and relatively simple song thats easy to freestyle solo over.

3. Foo Fighters - Everlong. Extremely easy and effective classic.

4. Tool - Lateralus. If you're looking for a bit more of a challenge and higher level of gain.

5. Deftones - Be quiet and drive. One of my absolute favorite songs to play ever if you don't mind tuning down.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

This one is easy, fun, and people love it:






Here's one you can play in the classic way, or more like these guys:






This is the first song I tried to learn, and it's easier than you'd think:






This one....oh yeah:






If you want a good rocking riff:






But basically, what do you listen to? Try to play it.


----------



## seapotato (10 mo ago)

I never get tired of playing little wing. Fun instrumental or sing it. Something about Jimi songs. They sorta feel good to play for some reason. 

Especially little wing. I love those tunes where you can drag the bass around with your thumb and noodle away. I also love a good stoner drone tho... probably more than anyone listening to me do it for hours on end 😂

Zztop have a lot that are fun. Just got paid is a riff that sounds easy but is kindof a tricky bastard (in standard tuning) with the open E's between every note. 

Cheap sunglasses, blue jean blues etc.

Just started having a jam night in the neighbours studio every month or so. Really exposes your musical limitations when the other guys don't know any of your songs, and you're trying to learn shit on the spot. 

Can you at least tell me what key it's in ffs? I'm working on it 🤣

Trying to learn a song by watching someone's hands on a fretboard is a skill I apparently haven't worked on enough.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

MetalTele79 said:


>


Thanks for that. New band to me and f'n killer jams. Didnt realize this was a cover but their original stuff is awesome too.

As far as learning new stuff I will second learning Mississippi Queen. By ear, if you enjoy the extra challenge. Not that hard to do as shown in Tim's video. Fun song to play.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Moosehead said:


> Thanks for that. New band to me and f'n killer jams. Didnt realize this was a cover but their original stuff is awesome too.


The song Sonic Prayer is awesome and pretty epic at 20 minutes long. The guitarist is Isaiah Mitchell who also plays with The Black Crows now.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Join a band. Learn those songs. Play em out.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

paraedolia said:


> Join a band. Learn those songs. Play em out.


This would be the best idea of all.

I really need to find some people to play with. So far sitting here and wishing it to happen has not worked. I'm gonna have to get pro active
I'm sure there are other folks in th Bowser area that like to butcher tunes and own enough gear to support 3 bands that I can find


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Mark Brown said:


> This would be the best idea of all.
> 
> I really need to find some people to play with. So far sitting here and wishing it to happen has not worked. I'm gonna have to get pro active
> I'm sure there are other folks in th Bowser area that like to butcher tunes and own enough gear to support 3 bands that I can find


Is that next to Koopa Castle and the secret World 5 warp pipe?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Is that next to Koopa Castle and the secret World 5 warp pipe?


Very close, very very close.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

If I could, I would hang a hobo bindle on my axe and hit the sticks to find you. I haven't jammed with anyone in years, and likewise wish I could change that.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Only Daddy That'll Walk The Line. Waylon Jennings.
Lead is easy enough with some cool country bends.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> You make a fine point.
> 
> If I am going to be completely honest, this whole exercise was really to just try and motivate my sorry ass into learning some damn songs. It isn't really like I don't know any I would think would be fun to play. I might be ridiculous, but even I have limits. I thought perhaps if I was to pester other people for suggestions, then perhaps having wasted some of their valuable time it might, just might, motivate me. I expect to be disappointed. If there is one thing in life I completely lack, it is drive.


Give this one a go. 
Classic country and nice steel.
Even if you can't sing that well just sing it like you mean it is usually good enough .. lol


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

How about this?


----------



## BlackCharvel87 (3 mo ago)

i've personally been working on some Band of Gypsys since i never learned that growing up, despite hearing it at home. and I am stuck on Ripples by Genesis.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I just bought more pedals and went back to dicking around 🤣


----------



## BlackCharvel87 (3 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> I just bought more pedals and went back to dicking around 🤣


That’s my solution usually too


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I just found out , our singer knows how to play the flute ..... the guys I gig with, are wanting to play some Tull .
Ironic, some one posted some Jethro Tull on another thread .

Thick as a Brick is great acoustic number .
Electric guitar wise .... Satch Boogie, from Joe Satriani's Surfing with the Alien .... the string skipping intro is fun, lots of killer Blues licks, fun finger tapping and Whammy bar tricks gallore.
And if your in a band, this song is a crowd pleaser .


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

we’re an American band


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Learn "Leo Brouwer - Etude 6"
In 6/8 just for you. It is a very short piece, and it will also give you a wealth of new open position chords.


----------



## powrshftr (Sep 8, 2006)

I’m working on “Bold As Love” by Hendrix, and man is it a fun one to play once you start getting into it…it’s a little rough trying to get it together at first, but man, is it rewarding as it shapes up, and fun to play.
I would definitely recommend giving it a chance, if you don’t already know it.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

A dozen years ago, I was running the music for a Rotary Ribfest. It was late afternoon and I was getting very tired of "Mustang Sally" and "Margaritaville" and just boring dumb music and the band started playing this. Completely made my day and I still can't help smiling when I listen to it.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Pink Floyd
some Floyd songs take a life time


----------

